#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Βιοκλιματικός σχεδιασμός >  > > >  >  >  Βιοκλιματικός Σχεδιασμός - Γενική Συζήτηση

## SMBD

---

----------


## cna

Αν και δεν πολυκατάλαβα αν πρόκειται περί ερωτήματος έχω στο μυαλό μου να προσφέρω άφθονο ήλιο τον χειμώνα μιας και η σκίαση μπορεί να επιτευχθεί και με τεχνητά μέσα. Πάντως θεωρώ πως πλέον δεν θα πρέπει να μιλάμε μόνο για προσανατολισμό αλλά συνολικά για βιοκλιματισμό. Βέβαια όλα αυτά είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να επιτευχθούν στις πόλεις έτσι όπως έχουν χαραχθεί τα οικοδομικά τετράγωνα.

----------


## howard_roark

σωστή η παρατήρηση για πυκνοδομημενη πολεοδομηση. 

Εφαρμογη μπορει να εχει ο βιοκλιματικος σχεδιασμος πιο ευκολα σε ανεξαρτητες κατοικιες. βεβαια υπαρχει πληθωρα τεχνικων διαφορων εντασεων (απο παθητικα εως φουλ ενεργητικα συστηματα που στο ισοζυγιο και σε βαθος χρονου μπορει να εχουν αποτελεσματα εξοικονομησης ενεργειας) που μπορει να εφαρμοζεται κατα περίπτωση.

ο σωστος προσανατολισμος κανει πιο ευκολα τα υπολοιπα. Αλλα δεν μπορει παντα να γινεται ορθη τοποθετηση κτισματος εντος οικοπεδου. 

Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω οικοπεδο οπου για λογους ηχομονωσης τα σαλονια κοιτανε τελειως βορεια. Με φεγγιτες, διπλα υψη και συστηματα σκιασης της νοτιας πλευρας κοιταω να τα μαζεψω.

Παντως ο βιοκλιματικος σχεδιασμος δεν πρεπει να γινεται κυριαρχος επι της αρχιτεκτονικης συνθεσης. Αυτα τα κανανε το 80 οσοι ειχαν εντυπωσιαστει απο τα πρωτοποριακα εργα του Τομπαζη και αρχισαν ολοι με τα trombe walls και ξεφυγαν λιγο. Ηταν και η αισθητικη της δεκαετιας λιγο dodgy και το χασαν το παιχνιδι.

----------


## Athan

Εκτός από τον βιοκλιματικό σχεδιασμό καθ΄αυτού του κτηρίου, μπορεί να γίνει επίσης και σωστή χρήση φυλλοβόλων δέντρων. Σκίαση το καλοκαίρι, ηλιασμός το χειμώνα.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Για δείτε κι αυτά που επισυνάπτω.Είναι απο τους Αρχιτέκτονες του ΕΜΠ
http://ifile.it/aufd2kh/%CE%A0%CE%B5...E%B7%CF%82.rar

@Spy1551

Σπύρο τι λέει το μεταπτυχιακό που παρακολουθείς,είσαι ικανοποιημένος?Το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ.

----------


## kosmel

Αν θέλετε να διαβάσετε για Βιοκλιματική Αρχιτεκτονική ή Βιοκλιματικό Σχεδιασμό (Παθητικά Ηλιακά Συστήματα) υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά και καλά βιβλία. 
Οι πιο "διαβασμένοι" συγγραφείς είναι η Ανδρεαδάκη-Χρονάκη και ο Τσιπήρας.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι σημαίνει όμως "σωστή" θερμομόνωση;
Ο ελληνικός κανονισμός θερμομόνωσης είναι παρωχημένος και δε λαμβάνει πολλές παραμέτρους υπόψη του που θα έπρεπε να λάβει.
Αν δεν κάνουμε τη μελέτη βάσει του ελληνικού κανονισμού βάσει ποιου θα την κάνουμε;

----------


## cna

Σωστός επί το πλείστον ss_sk, αλλά από την άλλη δεν είναι κακό να επεκτείνουμε κατά το δυνατόν τις "ικανότητες" του κτηρίου μας. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή πώς δεν βλάπτει καθόλου να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τους εξώστες (πχ) όπου μπορούμε ως σκίαστρα, ή να σχεδιάζουμε τα ανοίγματα έτσι ώστε να μας προσφέρουν δωρεάν θερμότητα όταν πρέπει. Λύσεις δηλαδή που ούτε ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικές είναι από άποψη μελέτης-σύνθεσης αλλά και που θα τις αξιοποιεί εύκολα ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης. Πίστεψέ με σε "δύστροπους" από πλευράς κλίματος νομούς μια ζωή θα σε ευγνωμονεί ο ιδιοκτήτης για την λύση που του πρόσφερες, μιας και όλα αυτά συνήθως οδηγούν και σε εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας. 
Επίσης να προσθέσω ή μάλλον να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο: ενημερώνετε/προτρέπετε τους ιδιοκτήτες να αερίζουν τα σπίτια τους σωστά (2 ώρες ημερησίως αν θυμάμαι καλά); Το λέω αυτό γιατί έτσι όπως στεγανώνονται τα σύγχρονα κτήρια υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα ανανέωσης του αέρα ("άρρωστα" κτήρια) με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται...

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη του τα όποια κέρδη υπάρχουν από άμεση ηλιακή ακτινοβολία για παράδειγμα.
Το ίδιο είναι για τον Κανονισμό Θερμομόνωσης του 79 ένα νότιο άνοιγμα με ένα βορινό.
Το ίδιο αντιμετωπίζεται μια κουζίνα μ' ένα λουτρό.
Μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το πώς θα παραμείνει ζεστό ένα κτήριο και όχι το πώς δεν θα υπερθερμανθεί.
Και πολλά άλλα.

Υπήρχε προσχέδιο κανονισμού που τον αντικαθιστούσε εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια που όμως δεν προχώρησε.
Ακόμα και κάτι πολύ απλό όπως οι ζώνες στις οποίες έχει χωριστεί η χώρα έχουν αλλάξει στον ΚΑΠΕ, υπάρχει και Δ ζώνη, ενώ δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ο Κανονισμός Θερμομόνωσης.

----------


## Efpalinos

Συνάδελφοι νομίζω κάνουμε το λάθος να γενικεύουμε τη συζήτηση ή ακόμη να ξεκινάμε τη συζήτηση σε ένα μεγάλο θέμα με πολύ γενικά και αόριστα κριτήρια. π.χ. Ποιο έιναι το καλύτερο αυτοκίνητο? Η Φεράρι? Ωραία πάρε μια και πάνε στο βουνό..

Ας κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια να έιμαστε ποιο συγκεκριμένοι. π.χ. αντί του γενικού "Βιοκλιματικός Σχεδιασμός" ας πιάσουμε το Παθητική Ηλιακή Σκίαση ή Φυσικός Αερισμός. Αν κάποιος κάνει μια έρευνα στο "Βιοκλιματικός ......κατι" θα πέσει σε αυτό το thread και τι ακριβώς θα βρει? Ας έιναι τουλάχιστον Βιοκλιματικός Σχεδιασμός - Γενική Βιβλιογραφία. Αφού ξεκινάμε μια νέα προσπάθεια ας προσπαθήσουμε για κάτι καλύτερο. Δεν θέλω να υποτιμήσω κανέναν, καθώς τα περισσότερα σχόλια εδώ έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Πολύ απλά σας καλώ να σκεφτούμε πως μπορούμε να μοιραζόμαστε τις γνώσεις μας καλύτερα.

----------

